# **** dog puppy!



## Sookster

I attended a big **** hunt this weekend (see Nova's 52 weeks for more info) and my dad decided to buy a puppy. Of course, he also decided to send it home with me. So now I have a baby **** dog puppy at my house, howling and disturbing the poodle peace. 

I'm posting because I am having the darndest time coming up with a name for her. Her parents are: 

(mom) Dixie Hammer Style and (dad) Hardwood Bean

I know. Terrible names. But my dad wants her registered name to having something to do with these. We need a call name too. She's quite spunky, and loud as most hounds are. Very curious of everything, and very brave. Any ideas welcome. 

My dad really wants me to show her UKC. I haven't participated in any dog shows since I was a really young child and I did some junior handler stuff with the dogs my dad had back then. Any tips for getting involved in that are greatly welcome. 

And enjoy hound dog puppy cuteness: 
******* puppy playing - YouTube

Video quality isn't exceptional as I took it with my cell. Apologies in advance!


----------



## partial2poodles

God bless ya child. That baying drives me insane. She better not teach your poodles to bark like a *******. My bather has a black n tan coonhound....dad says he's to pretty to hunt (might get acratched up) but OMG he is constantly hunting...that nose never rests


----------



## petitpie

Dixie Bean Baby, Dixie Style Grits, Dixie Hardwood Bean, Dixie Dogwood Bean (I like Dixie), Dixie Dogwood Blossom, Bonnie Blue Dixie, Bonnie Blue Bean......


----------



## petitpie

Bonnie Blue Butler Bean, Cherry Blossom Hardwood, Hickory Smoked Hardwood, Smokin' Bay Cherry, Walnut Hardwood Dixie, Smokin' Dixie Style, Stylish Dixie Hardwood, Stylish Bonnie Bay, Zat 'Nuff Smokin' Dixie


----------



## Countryboy

Sookster said:


> So now I have a baby **** dog puppy at my house, howling and disturbing the poodle peace.


LMBO, Sookster! 

My 'Thanx' was just a tiny bit sarcastic.  heeheehee They do have a mournful sound, eh? :Cry: lol

Best of luck with that!


----------



## petitpie

Sunshine Dixie Style, Scarlet Dixie Style, Scarlet Hardwood O'Hara, Miss Mellie's Hardwood Beauty, Dixie Bean's Hardwood Beauty, Fay Bay Hammer, Sippin' Hardwood Whiskey, Sippin' Blossom Whiskey

......love naming dogs and horses!


----------



## petitpie

Happy Tails Who Dat is named for the Saints' Superbowl win 2 years ago. She was born that season and I had just gotten her as a baby. She is a Phantom and has a howl....woo woo-oo-oo! I call her my "hound puppy"!


----------



## Sookster

petitpie said:


> Happy Tails Who Dat is named for the Saints' Superbowl win 2 years ago. She was born that season and I had just gotten her as a baby. She is a Phantom and has a howl....woo woo-oo-oo! I call her my "hound puppy"!


Bridgette (my poodle pup) howls like no other. Thanks for all the name suggestions, they are giving me some good ideas! And this **** dog thing is surely going to be an experience. We will see if I can really handle her for the 6 months to a year that my dad wants me to keep her.


----------



## outwest

Wow. I want to buy a beautiful puppy, give it to someone else to raise and then take them back when they are all civilized! You're a saint, honestly. LOL Why doesn't your Dad want the puppy he bought?

Dixie is an adorable name for a female coonhound. Can you use that for her call name? Look up Southern phrases and names for ideas. She is cute!


----------



## Sookster

Yeah we are kind of leaning toward Dixie as a call name. Though I think there are probably a lot of other Dixie's in the coonhound world lol. 

My dad just doesn't quite know what to do with puppies lol. They are way too much work for him. But he loved this little girl, and she has pretty nice working bloodlines. The two dogs he is currently hunting are getting a little age on them and he wanted a young pup to get started and be ready once he retires those from hunting. 

Most **** hunting dogs don't get much in the area of obedience or "manners" training, which didn't really bother my dad when he was younger and could handle an exuberant hunting dog, but he really wants this girl to be well trained. I'm going to crate train her, do some basic obedience and leash walking training, and then when she's old enough he will take her and teach her to hunt. He wouldn't have bought her if I hadn't agreed to take her, and of course being my dad and all, I couldn't let him walk away from something I could tell he wanted so badly.


----------



## apriljean80

Awww...I have a special love for hounds! Is she a Walker? My parents joke that their relationship started over **** hounds. Both my Grandpa's **** hunted, my mom's dad did it for the hides as well as the meat to make a little extra money. I actually LOVE the sound of a hound baying, call me crazy.


----------



## Sookster

apriljean80 said:


> Awww...I have a special love for hounds! Is she a Walker? My parents joke that their relationship started over **** hounds. Both my Grandpa's **** hunted, my mom's dad did it for the hides as well as the meat to make a little extra money. I actually LOVE the sound of a hound baying, call me crazy.


She is a Walker  My dad would own no other breed. That's so cute about your parents though. It's cool that your mom and dad's parents had something in common, too.


----------



## petitpie

I think it's a good bargin. He has his puppy trained by his daughter who trains dogs, and you get to have your father and puppy as clients. Sounds like a win-win situation to me!


----------



## cavon

how about "_Kennel name_ Sunshine O'er The Heart of Dixie"


----------



## petitpie

Use a reference to your dad in her kennel name.


----------



## Sookster

Some ideas I've come up with: 

Hardwood Rebel Moon (call name Luna; and coondogs are hunted at night)
Hardwood Red Clay Halo (call name... ?)
Hardwood Down In Dixie (call name Dixie)
Hardwood's Southern Accent (call name... ?)
Hardwood's Hillbilly Heaven (call name... ? my dad already has a dog named Angel)
Hardwood's Southern Style (call name... ?)


----------



## Rowan

Sookster said:


> Some ideas I've come up with:
> 
> Hardwood Rebel Moon (call name Luna; and coondogs are hunted at night)
> Hardwood Red Clay Halo (call name... ?)
> Hardwood Down In Dixie (call name Dixie)
> Hardwood's Southern Accent (call name... ?)
> Hardwood's Hillbilly Heaven (call name... ? my dad already has a dog named Angel)
> Hardwood's Southern Style (call name... ?)


I like the first two the best: 
Hardwood's Rebel Moon, "_Luna_"
Hardwood's Red Clay Halo, "_Tucson_" or "_Phoenix_" ???


----------



## petitpie

Sookster said:


> Some ideas I've come up with:
> 
> Hardwood Rebel Moon (call name Luna; and coondogs are hunted at night)
> Hardwood Red Clay Halo (call name... ?)
> Hardwood Down In Dixie (call name Dixie)
> Hardwood's Southern Accent (call name... ?)
> Hardwood's Hillbilly Heaven (call name... ? my dad already has a dog named Angel)
> Hardwood's Southern Style (call name... ?)


Luna fits your kennel name well
Hallie, Clara
Dixie, Dottie, Bonnie, Beanie
Allie, Angie
Hallie, Aura, Star
Holly, Sally, Sadie

I must like the "ei/y" sound....I guess these "call names" could all be interchangable among your kennel names, if you like one anyway....I'll keep thinking


----------



## Sookster

I don't think we really have a kennel name. I'm just going with Hardwood because that is the pups dad's name and he is pretty well known. 

I have a sister named Clara and a roommate named Hallie lol. But I really like Aura and hadn't thought of that one! I think if we go with Red Clay Halo then I may call her Aura. Dottie is really cute too.


----------



## petitpie

Cherry, Whiskey, Sookie, Sophie


----------



## petitpie

I like Hardwood and for the dad's name for his girl.....


----------



## Sookster

We don't own the dad. His name is Hardwood Bean, call name Bean.


----------



## petitpie

Galaxy, Milky Way, Reba, Callie


----------



## petitpie

Sookster said:


> Some ideas I've come up with:
> 
> Hardwood Rebel Moon (call name Luna; and coondogs are hunted at night)
> Hardwood Red Clay Halo (call name... ?)
> Hardwood Down In Dixie (call name Dixie)
> Hardwood's Southern Accent (call name... ?)
> Hardwood's Hillbilly Heaven (call name... ? my dad already has a dog named Angel)
> Hardwood's Southern Style (call name... ?)


Wendy, Wanda, Whistle, Ruler, Queenie, Claire, Amy, Ammo, Shot, Little Beanie, Walnut, Wally, Whisper


----------



## Carley's Mom

Dixie Jellly Bean came to my mind. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## petitpie

Mischief, Missy, Racy, Ruthy, Rennie, Peaches, Maple, Maggie, Blossum, Sippy, Sara, Lily, Camelia


----------



## Carley's Mom

Call name, Dixie.


----------



## petitpie

Hardwood Cherry Blossom 
Hardwood Magnolia Blossom......Maggie 
Hardwood Dixie Moonlight......Shadow 
Hardwood Bean Sprout


----------



## Sookster

The breeder who owns the dad calls all his puppies "bean sprouts" lol.


----------



## petitpie

Hardwood's Cayenne Pepper Sprout! lol


----------



## petitpie

Hardwood Maple Syrup......Molly 
Hardwood Molasses Syrup......Molly
Hardwood Brown Sugar.....Betty
Hardwood Brown Gravy
Hardwood Grits 'n Gravy


----------



## petitpie

Hardwook Sippin" Cider......Cindy
Hardwood Blackstrap Molassas......Molly, Maddie
Hardwood Apple Cider.....Apple


----------



## petitpie

Hardwood Pecan Candy.....Candy
Hardwood Pecan Cluster.....Candy
Hardwood Pecan Pie
Hardwood Pecan Praline.....Candy
Hardwood Praline Pecan Recipe.....Rita
Hardwood Praline Recipe....Praline
Hardwood Praline Candy.....Praline


----------



## petitpie

Hardwood Creme Brullee......Brullee
Hardwood Ebony Creme Praline
Hardwood Chocolate Caramel
Hardwood Chocolate Creme Praline
Hardwood Creme Praline Bean
Hardwood Sugar Bean

Oh gosh, food! lol


----------



## petitpie

Georgia Peach Sprout.....Peaches, Georgia
Hardwood Peach Sprout......Peaches
Georgia Hardwood Peaches
Georgia Hardwood Peach Sprout
Georgia Hardwood Bean Sprout


----------



## petitpie

Hardwood Rebel Moon, Hardwood Red Clay Halo, Hardwood Hillbilly Heaven:

Aurora, Astral, Celestial, Celeste, Sky 

puppy's astrological sign


----------



## Sookster

Thanks everyone for all the name suggestions! We took the advice of someone here in incorporating my dad's name into the kennel name, except my dad wanted to make it my grandfather's name instead. His name was Roy, but for some reason unknown to me he was known by all as "Kilroy". My dad was at work one day and this name just "came to him" and it seems to fit her so it stuck. 

So, her name is now: 
Kilroy's Racket Maker, call name Racket

Poor baby has had a rough few days. She started not feeling well on Wednesday (diarrhea, not much of an appetite), Thursday seemed to feel better (ate some, still diarrhea, but very energetic), but vomited several times Thursday night. Friday morning she was lethargic, dehydrated, no appetite and pale gums so I took her to the vet. Did a fecal, came back negative. Next step was a parvo test, even though she had no fever, no blood in stool, no parvo smell, and had already been vaccinated against parvo (at 6 weeks from the breeder) in addition to her mother being current on all vaccines. The vet and I both thought it highly unlikely. But the test came back positive. Still uncertain, and it being a low positive, we did another test just to be sure and that one also came back positive. She spent all day and last night at the vet, and I was quite worried. I went home to bleach the entire house, a chore which took nearly 7 hours. I expected to have to leave her at the vet all weekend, but surprisingly got a call this morning that she had made a complete turn around and the were ready to send her home.

The vet said "this is the quickest parvo recovery that I have ever seen". He thinks that the fact that she and her mother were vaccinated, along with catching it really early, contributed to her speedy recovery. Obviously she is still shedding the virus and on meds, but her voracious appetite is back, along with her incredulous voice, and she has been wide open all day. I mainly posted this thinking that someone with a pup with these symptoms in the future my benefit from reading it and decide to go ahead and get into the vet, rather than wait, even if all of the classic parvo symptoms aren't there. I'm glad I didn't wait any longer than I did, because she probably wouldn't have recovered as quickly if I had. 

We do everything we can, vaccines, restricting her outdoor time, not letting her interact with other dogs, but sometimes all of that doesn't work and they still get sick. Now we just get her better and put some weight back on her, but hopefully the worst is over. Here's a picture of her heart-wrenching cuteness, for your viewing pleasure. She isn't a poodle, but she sure has been tugging on my heartstrings lately.


----------



## petitpie

Poor little cute Racket! I like what you picked.....glad she is better.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Pretty puppy, perfect name.

Glad she's feeling better. and Bless you for doing this for your Dad.


----------



## Quossum

Cute! I love how the black ears are lined with just the thinnest touch of brown. So glad she got through her parvo ordeal. Were you worried about Nova?

--Q


----------

